# Real data about EU Blue Card processing and general tips?



## lost_dm (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm moving to the Netherlands and am applying for an EU Blue Card.
I understand that the processing time takes a maximum of 3 months.
I wonder if anyone here actually have done this application and can share how long their processing time took and what tips/things you'd wish you knew before you applied?

Thanks


----------



## JJ_Gav (Feb 2, 2021)

Can't help on the specific details, but keep in mind that advertised processing times and real ones may not match right now due to pandemic-induced delays.


----------

